# Not lost weight!!!



## eat2live (May 27, 2011)

Hi friends

well for a week now i havent lost any weight ...bearing in mind i am 15stone 13lb at the moment so i expect to lose fairly easily in the beginning,

it will be 4 week on tuesday since being told i am type 2, diet only

1st week i lost 7lb....2nd week 2lb...and nothing this week!!! i havent cheated at all (too scared to)

ate all good fresh food, cutting portions down,

can this happen? of course i will carry on with my low carb healthy eating....for health reasons...but very dissapointed that my weight asnt moved!!!!any advice please? xx


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2011)

Your body is probably going through a period of adjustment - a lot of people (me included!) experience lulls in their weight loss when no matter what they try, it just won't come off. Try not to focus too much on the actual numbers, but get yourself into a good routine of eating well and exercising - feeling good is worth fat more than just numbers on the scales!


----------



## Copepod (May 27, 2011)

Agree, feeling good is far more important than numbers / weights (and I'm sure Northerner didn't mean to type "feeling good is worth fat more than just numbers on the scales" 

But weight loss will come. It's best not to weigh more often than once a week, but always at same time of day and with an empty bladder for consistency - I find just before getting into bath / shower works best as (a) scales are in bathroom and (b) I'm naked anyway.


----------



## eat2live (May 27, 2011)

thanx Northerner and Copehead

the main thing is my diet and the 2nd or maybe equalley important is weight loss,

i really dont think i could eat any better than i am, 

examples
breakfast 2 weetabix made with half water and milk and sweetner, only cereal so far not to put my BS up.

lunch...lost of green salad with chicken, although today was veg soup with 1 slice of seeded bread

snack maybe some fruit.

evening dinner, lots of vegs with meat, maybe a few new potatoes, last night was spag boll made with very lean mince and a small amount of brown pasta.

before bed..sugar free jelly and fruit, and sometimes 2-3 peices of dark choc

i have just this week started excercising...only 15 mins for now on a trampet or treadmill

thanx for taking the time to read this xx


----------



## eat2live (May 27, 2011)

sorry meant copepod x


----------



## Mark T (May 27, 2011)

What fruits are you eating?

Fruits like blueberries, raspberries and strawberries are low GI and actually not particularly high in carbs (per portion).  Green apples like granny smiths are less carb then sugary ones.

Keep on with the exercise, that will help you


----------



## eat2live (May 27, 2011)

Hi Mark

i am not a great fruit lover. so i learning to love them know lol

i dont eat a great deal through the day, but when i do.

its a few grapes...pears..strawberrys..raspberrys..apples sometimes

i love tinned manderines and pears without the juice!!

love bananas but they put my sugars up


----------



## MargB (May 27, 2011)

You will have such weeks every now and then and it is important not to lose heart and undo all the good work you have done so far.  It could be anything, water retention, anything but carry on as you have been doing and you will see the results.  If you are a pre-menopausal woman then there is something else to consider/blame.

On the plus side, you will have weeks when you know you have been bad - but you still lose weight!!!  Yay!!!  (Or so I am told - LOL.)

If however, you go 4 or 5 weeks when you know you have been doing the right thing but not losing, then go back to the doc.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## eat2live (May 27, 2011)

Marg

i have yo yo'd for many years

and some weeks when you dont lose, i would think s-d it and binge...only to find i lost the weight the week after even though i hadnt eaten right

but this time i wont binge, this is about my health...getting my sugars under control, so i will continue,

and i am pre meno..cant bloody win us women eh? lol

the good news though is i tried some skirts on this morning that have been in my wardrobe for a few yrs and they fit!!!!
only 1 size smaller, but its there...happy days

xxxx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 27, 2011)

Hi when i was first diagnosed I was similar to you had good weight losses for the first few weeks and then it slowed down but I could really see a difference is my body shape even though the scales weren't really changing. Keep it up and you will defintely see a difference. A bit of exercise each day seems to make a huge difference and makes you feel better


----------



## Carina1962 (May 29, 2011)

I am in the same situation atm.  I have joined a gym and feel loads better for it but my weight is not dropping off as quickly as i would like it to.  I am doing the WW pro points system but doing it myself without going to the meetings but my weight loss is just not happening.  I am due for my 6 month diabetic review in July and if i haven't lost anything by then i will speak to my GP about it.  My advice is, keep going and don't every give up


----------

